# How do you delete xbox one profiles/save games?



## sekhu (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an xbox one that I haven't touched for a good few years, however, my kid bro wants to play need for speed carbon on it. When launching the game it asks you to select a profile before you start - however, all slots have been taken so a new profile cannot be made. Can someone explain how to remove all existing carbon profiles, so that it's clean. I don't' have the iso on my computer any more, and can't source the game from anywhere so deleting the game and reinstalling the game is not an option. I'm using the evox dashboard (an old one).

I tried launching avalaunch and was able to browse the file directories but not much else. And when I tried to delete Udata and TData folders it failed to do so.

Would be grateful for guidance on this matter.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 21, 2008)

Just go back to the ms dash and delete the saves for the game there.


----------



## sekhu (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks for the response, however, I no longer have the ms dashboard or at least I can't rem how to get back to it. When I scroll down the list of things to click, it always skips ms dashboard so it's unavailable. Any idea how to resolve it without having to go through the reinstalling the custom dashboard via the splinter cell hack?

Cheers


----------



## Lily (Jun 22, 2008)

It's easiest if you can FTP into your Xbox, but you can still do it as long as you have some sort of file manager with your custom dashboard.

Go to the Xbox's "E" drive, and go into the "Udata" directory.

If you want to find your particular savegame (Need for Speed Carbon), you're going to have to go into each folder under "Udata", and open the "TitleMeta.xbx" file located in each of those directories. "TitleMeta.xbx" is a plain text file that contains the full name of the game. (This is why it's easiest using FTP, because you can just associate the file with notepad and double-click them.) Once you've found the one for Need for Speed, you can simply delete that folder.

If you don't care about any other saved games on your Xbox, you can always wipe out all the folders under "Udata" - but IIRC you need to delete them individually, the Xbox won't let you delete the "Udata" folder while you're running in the custom dash.

Hope that helps!


----------

